# Site rules?



## Addictedtogaff (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi, I’m not really that new, but I don’t post and want to make one. I didn’t know where to post this, so Im blindly posting here. Is there a place on the site where it is acceptable to just post pics/I do about a show I did that I wanted to share? I don’t want to make anyone mad so I want to know if there is a section where it’s chill to just get feedback/ share about a show. Thanks!


----------



## n1ist (Aug 7, 2022)

Hey, I thought we could share pictures of our shows...

Lets get started here are pics of a show i produced and designed the lights and sets for. and if you are in New york its playing off broadway soon. the show is called Neale Godfreys Tap Dancing Through the Board room i was going for a Broadway slash film noir look...



www.controlbooth.com


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 7, 2022)

Addictedtogaff said:


> Hi, I’m not really that new, but I don’t post and want to make one. I didn’t know where to post this, so Im blindly posting here. Is there a place on the site where it is acceptable to just post pics/I do about a show I did that I wanted to share? I don’t want to make anyone mad so I want to know if there is a section where it’s chill to just get feedback/ share about a show. Thanks!


Hey @Addictedtogaff, welcome to the 'Booth. Roll over to the new member thread and introduce yourself to, well, uhhhh....everybody. We're glad you're here.


----------



## Van (Aug 8, 2022)

Addictedtogaff said:


> Hi, I’m not really that new, but I don’t post and want to make one. I didn’t know where to post this, so Im blindly posting here. Is there a place on the site where it is acceptable to just post pics/I do about a show I did that I wanted to share? I don’t want to make anyone mad so I want to know if there is a section where it’s chill to just get feedback/ share about a show. Thanks!


The link @n1ist is a great place or, if you are looking for feedback on a specific are of the production, browse the forum and post it. If one of us knows a better place for it, likeif you post something in lighting that would be betterserved in Rigging, one of the mods may just move it for you and send you a message what they did. We're relatively chill here. 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2022)

Addictedtogaff said:


> I don’t want to make anyone mad so I want to know


Trust me, it takes A LOT more than that to make us mad. (But when we do get mad...it's just the internet; turn us off if you don't like us.)


----------



## Lextech (Aug 8, 2022)

Wait, we have rules?


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 8, 2022)

Why spoil it with rules?


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 8, 2022)

Lextech said:


> Wait, we have rules?


Of course, in both Imperial & Metric. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard

Lextech said:


> Wait, we have rules?


----------



## Van (Aug 9, 2022)

derekleffew said:


> ... turn us off if you don't like us.)


Oh if only it were that easy....


----------

